

Python 2.6.2 Released - mattyb
http://www.python.org/download/releases/2.6.2/

======
boryas
Stupid somewhat on topic question: how are we supposed to understand the
parallel existence of python 2.x and python 3?

~~~
mcav
2.6 is a bridge to 3.0 -- it implemented some 3.0 things, but kept a lot of
backward compatibility. If a project can't convert to 3.0, they could convert
to 2.6, which would then make the eventual 3.0/3.1 migration easier.

------
DTrejo
>Due to an error in the production of the release candidates (2.6.2c1), the
release candidates already used the version number of the final release in
some places. As a consequence, upgrading the Windows installation from 2.6.2c1
to 2.6.2 (final) will fail. Users of 2.6.2c1 need to uninstall it manually
before installing this release.

Oops.

